# Salido covers himself in Glory Overrweight - Corrupts History and cheats again



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:-( Way to taint history coming in over weight Orlando Burrito.


What do you have to say Salidettes?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

He's going to get fucked up.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He's going to get fucked up.


Instant Karma. This ain't Mikey Garcia.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Salido, He is coming for the KO and hasn't bothered to even attempt a second weigh in. And now if he loses he has the weight as an excuse and says he is moving up as he can;t make weight anymore. Win Win for WarSalido now. Man is a genius.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> War Salido, He is coming for the KO and hasn't bothered to even attempt a second weigh in. And now if he loses he has the weight as an excuse and says he is moving up as he can;t make weight anymore. Win Win for WarSalido now. Man is a genius.


I bet you were ok when Broner came in overweight against Escobedo too :-(


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess this is the excuse when Warlando sparks him out :deal

(TBH, I'm kinda disappointed :sad5)


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

What a twat, loma going to bitch slap him hard!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I bet you were ok when Broner came in overweight against Escobedo too :-(


I immediately thought about that too


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I bet you were ok when Broner came in overweight against Escobedo too :-(


I'll be happy if Salido wins, very happy indeed. Don't think he will though. In all seriousness he should have made the weight but it could be a game plan to have more strength but yes its unprofessional like when Broner did it.

As i said earlier Salido now has an excuse if he gets baldy beaten, which is a bit lame really. Took the shine of the fight a bit for me.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

What were the weights?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone know if there is a rehydration clause or anything?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

shenmue said:


> War Salido, He is coming for the KO and hasn't bothered to even attempt a second weigh in. And now if he loses he has the weight as an excuse and says he is moving up as he can;t make weight anymore. Win Win for WarSalido now. Man is a genius.


Preach on brother!

Siri is gonna fuck some shit up tomorrow night, and make all these Lomatards cry! :deal


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> there is a rehydration clause or anything?


Fuck no :lol:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Wont matter. Gets picked apart regardless


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

PBFred said:


> I guess this is the excuse when Warlando sparks him out :deal
> 
> (TBH, I'm kinda disappointed :sad5)


They can't use that excuse, since alot of these Lomatards keep saying that he whooped much bigger guys at the AMs...that and the fact that Loma shouldn't even be fighting at 126lbs either way.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

This was a part of the plan boys. Salido said all along he's moving up whether or not he loses, so him retaining the world title would mean nothing. He'd prefer to have extra strength. 

Lomachenko has come in at 125.5lbs which I'm pretty pissed about but whatever.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomachenko has come in at 125.5lbs which I'm pretty pissed about but whatever.


Why? I saw some pics and he looks pretty damn good.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> They can't use that excuse, since alot of these Lomatards keep saying that he whooped much bigger guys at the AMs...that and the fact that Loma shouldn't even be fighting at 126lbs either way.


This is true, but I don't like that Loma probably hasn't even learned the right way of cutting.

Lomachenko fought guys who a few months later fought at 140lbs.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Salido gonna be wearing Victor Cruz' gear after tomorrow night for this cheap shit.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Why? I saw some pics and he looks pretty damn good.


Oh really? I need to look at these pics, I just heard from Seckbach's vid that's all.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I immediately thought about that too


What can ya do B :conf


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

So now we have Gary Russell vs. TBA for the vacant title. LOL
Wouldn't be surprised if Arum paid Salido to do this so the winner wouldn't have to worry about dropping the belt not to face GRJ


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido is a gangsta..


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> This was a part of the plan boys. Salido said all along he's moving up whether or not he loses, so him retaining the world title would mean nothing. He'd prefer to have extra strength.
> 
> Lomachenko has come in at 125.5lbs which I'm pretty pissed about but whatever.


You are correct about it being tactics by Salido to make him stronger, maybe have better punch resistance, he now as the weight as an excuse if he gets beat as well. A cheap move by Salido perhaps but as you say he was moving up after this fight anyway so doesn't mind losing the ABC title.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> You are correct about it being tactics by Salido to make him stronger, maybe have better punch resistance, he now as the weight as an excuse if he gets beat as well. A cheap move by Salido perhaps but as you say he was moving up after this fight anyway so doesn't mind losing the ABC title.


Perhaps a cheap move :lol: As you go and cover all angles for an excuse on whether he wins or loses.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I bet you were ok when Broner came in overweight against Escobedo too :-(


Funny how quiet they are.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Salido was having weight trouble in his last fight as well...Came in at 140lbs on fight night..

Either way, GUERRA SIRI!!! :ibutt


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Salido was having weight trouble in his last fight as well...Came in at 140lbs on fight night..
> 
> Either way, GUERRA SIRI!!! :ibutt


Salido is no stranger to cheating, Robert Guerrero was a victim (although I think a non-roided Salido would have seriously beat Guerrero anyways. Salido Burger. 
lool that sounds like a legit burger. McDonalds take notes.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido is 105yrs old in boxing years... 
The vet made his own (edge) advantage. :deal


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Smart thing to do. If he was struggling to make weight it was smart to just not do it he wants to move up anyway and the little bit of money and the title isn't worth diminsihing his chances to win the fight or at least a good performance


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Funny how quiet they are.


Crazy, how unsurprised I am.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> So now we have Gary Russell vs. TBA for the vacant title. LOL
> Wouldn't be surprised if Arum paid Salido to do this so the winner wouldn't have to worry about dropping the belt not to face GRJ


Title is still on the line for Lomachenko.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Title is still on the line for Lomachenko.


Pretty sure he was alluding to a Lomachenko loss.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Salido is no stranger to cheating, Robert Guerrero was a victim (although I think a non-roided Salido would have seriously beat Guerrero anyways. Salido Burger.
> lool that sounds like a legit burger. McDonalds take notes.


Nice try, kiddo.

Salido proved his innocence in his blood test at LabCorp that he took immediately after. :deal

Salido gonna make hamburger meat out of your boy Loma tomorrow! :deal:deal


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Crazy, how unsurprised I am.


Just like how you were all up at arms for FMjr's refusal to make weight vs. JMM? :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Perhaps a cheap move :lol: As you go and cover all angles for an excuse on whether he wins or loses.


Ha, yes it is a cheap move but the more i think about it, it could end up being a smart move making him stronger and perhaps to take Loma's shots better. At least Loma will still have to beat Salido to win an ABC title. I'll still give Loma credit.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Just like how you were all up at arms for FMjr's refusal to make weight vs. JMM? :lol:


I was actually, and I didn't even like the fight to begin with, and said it would bomb. Nice try numbnuts.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

18 active users in this bitch while it's a fucking ghost town in the Chavez-Vera threads. Unreal :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Title is still on the line for Lomachenko.


If Loma wins I expect him to drop it seeing that the turnaround for the Russell fight would be within 75 days after the fight and the GBP and Top Rank feud.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

People were using these same excuses when Mikey Garcia was overweight vs Juan Ma. If you struggle so much to make weight, then just move up.

Salido a fat disgrace


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PBFred said:


> 18 active users in this bitch while it's a fucking ghost town in the Chavez-Vera threads. Unreal :lol:


 @JeffJoiner didn't Loma weigh in after Chavez JR?

This is awesome.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Nice try, kiddo.
> 
> *Salido proved his innocence in his blood test at LabCorp that he took immediately after*. :deal
> 
> Salido gonna make hamburger meat out of your boy Loma tomorrow! :deal:deal


Whenever Mayweather pisses me off and I wanna diss him, this is a good one to throw out there to diss his victory over Guerrero.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I was actually, and I didn't even like the fight to begin with, and said it would bomb. Nice try numbnuts.


Well, good for you then TT. Always the whiny brat aren't ya. :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Windmiller said:


> People were using these same excuses when Mikey Garcia was overweight vs Juan Ma. If you struggle so much to make weight, then just move up.
> 
> Salido a fat disgrace


War Salido, calling him a disgrace is a disgrace. Hope you praise him if he KO's Loma.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

PBFred said:


> 18 active users in this bitch while it's a fucking ghost town in the Chavez-Vera threads. Unreal :lol:


:rofl Mental isn't it? Never thought I'd see a weigh-in involving Chavez Jr where _his_ weight wasn't the subject of discussion.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Nice try, kiddo.
> 
> Salido proved his innocence in his blood test at LabCorp that he took immediately after. :deal
> 
> Salido gonna make hamburger meat out of your boy Loma tomorrow! :deal:deal


Was this the lab next door to the one that Morales went to when he bought.. I mean got his "positive" sample in Garcia II?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Whenever Mayweather pisses me off and I wanna diss him, this is a good one to throw out there to diss his victory over Guerrero.


:lol:

I believe thats what i was doing durng the build up to their fight...wasn't really dissing Floyd, but more like saying Guerrero wasn't shit and didn't deserve to get the fight...Dude was/is nothing more than a salido leftover. :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Well, good for you then TT. Always the whiny brat aren't ya. :lol:


I just have to keep it level. Now try and stay on topic this isn't about Mayweather.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hey wtf, did you guys know Chavez Jr made weight! Didn't even realise until now.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Was this the lab next door to the one that Morales went to when he bought.. I mean got his "positive" sample in Garcia II?


You mean the same lab Mayweather and his opponents get their blood tests at?

Nah, not the one. :good


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I just have to keep it level. Now try and stay on topic this isn't about Mayweather.


I said the exact same thing as you posted here.



turbotime said:


> I bet you were ok when Broner came in overweight against Escobedo too :-(


I guess this thread was about Broner at the time of this post. :lol:


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey wtf, did you guys know Chavez Jr made weight! Didn't even realise until now.


He looked gaunt as fuck, too. Very similar to the Sergio weigh in.


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Call me a conspiracy theorist but Salido did this on purpose for two reasons

1) Has a fraudulent excuse if he loses and will claim to have been drained which is not the case he didn't even try to make it.

2) He can be heavy and strong as fuck in the ring at 140lbs +. I also expect he'll use every dirty trick in the book low blows, elbows, headbutts you name it.

P.S. Salido is an American citizen but still can't speak English. Really. Hasn't he been in the country for around a decade?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> You mean the same lab Mayweather and his opponents get their blood tests at?
> 
> Nah, not the one. :good


The universally recognized WADA testing labs? Definitely not that one. I think Salido's was the one next to Chipotle on sunset and vine :smoke


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PBFred said:


> 18 active users in this bitch while it's a fucking ghost town in the Chavez-Vera threads. Unreal :lol:


Nobody gives the slightest fuck about that fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> I guess this thread was about Broner at the time of this post. :lol:


Except I knew his stance already, when I blew your stance outta the water


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey wtf, did you guys know Chavez Jr made weight! Didn't even realise until now.


Good news right there. Next questions is, will he be able to perform at the top level making the limit.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Hey wtf, did you guys know Chavez Jr made weight! Didn't even realise until now.


He must've brought his own personal scale.

Or maybe they shoved a helium balloon up his butt. That'd do it. :smile


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Except I knew his stance already, when I blew your stance outta the water


The only thing you blow is Beiber. Your idiocy and whiny and hypocrisy has been exposed so much here it's not even a challenge anymore.
You see, when you post off topic, you don't get to tell others to stay on topic. :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

PBFred said:


> 18 active users in this bitch while it's a fucking ghost town in the Chavez-Vera threads. Unreal :lol:


This fight is just a lot more interesting than the Vera vs JR fight. We have already seen it and Vera probably won't perform as well and JR will probably perform better. I'm not surprised the forums out there have more interest in WarSalido and Loma.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Originally Posted by *PBFred* 
_18 active users in this bitch while it's a fucking ghost town in the Chavez-Vera threads. Unreal _:lol:



Hands of Iron said:


> Nobody gives the slightest fuck about that fight.


It would be pretty damn funny if people started filtering OUT of the arena before the main event!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> The universally recognized WADA testing labs? Definitely not that one. I think Salido's was the one next to Chipotle on sunset and vine :smoke


Is that were LabCorp is located?

Anyway, Warlando by KO. :deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist but Salido did this on purpose for two reasons
> 
> 1) Has a fraudulent excuse if he loses and will claim to have been drained which is not the case he didn't even try to make it.
> 
> ...


Yep, many including myself have had these thoughts about Salido since the weigh in. i happen to agree with you on all points.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> The only thing you blow is Beiber. Your idiocy and whiny and hypocrisy has been exposed so much here it's not even a challenge anymore.


Yes I'm such a hypocrite I trashed Broner and Floyd for missing weight :conf Goodness me I make you upset :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Is that were *LabCorp* is located?
> 
> Anyway, Warlando by KO. :deal


Sounds like it :lol:


----------



## From Russia (Jun 5, 2013)

Chavez shaved his armpits and made weight. 

Hope Salido gets KTFO.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yes I'm such a hypocrite I trashed Broner and Floyd for missing weight :conf Goodness me I make you upset :rofl


You make me laugh TT. I know you get off thinking you make people upset. You're like a little toddler who gets off taunting adults. Try nanny nanny boo boo next time. You don't fool anyone poser.


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nobody gives the slightest fuck about that fight.


Yup. Big ups to Arum for a rather delightful co-feature.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> You make me laugh TT. I know you get off thinking you make people upset. You're like a little baby who gets off taunting adults. You don't fool anyone poser.


:lol: How would you know you're hardly an adult. How red in the face are you right now?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Vysotsky said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist but Salido did this on purpose for two reasons
> 
> 1) Has a fraudulent excuse if he loses and will claim to have been drained which is not the case he didn't even try to make it.
> 
> ...


All heavily rooted in fact. Lomachenko's basically fighting in a hostile Mexican environment at.the Alamodome as well.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Im not even gonna bother with the Jr-vera fight.

As soon as Warlando whoops Loma, im off to the bar to get wasted.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: How would you know you're hardly an adult. How red in the face are you right now?


Like, not at all red? :huh


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep, many including myself have had these thoughts about Salido since the weigh in. i happen to agree with you on all points.


Shameful you're ok with this. and only reply with "ha ya I guess so"


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

PBFred said:


> Yup. Big ups to Arum for a rather delightful co-feature.


Loma easy Work :ibutt!!!!!!


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> All heavily rooted in fact. Lomachenko's basically fighting in a hostile Mexican environment at.the Alamodome as well.


I forgot about it being in Texas although i don't expect the crowd will affect him. The judges in that State are another matter worst in the US.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Betrays a lack of confidence on Salido's part.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Oh really? I need to look at these pics, I just heard from Seckbach's vid that's all.


Nah he looks good. Hopefully he roids up now, now that Salido is definitely on that Maheecan "meat"


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> @*JeffJoiner* didn't Loma weigh in after Chavez JR?
> 
> This is awesome.


Yes he did. I posted in chronological order. Not the most descriptive, but I'm at work.


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Sounds like it :lol:


Labcorp is where I take my grandma, it's basically for people on medicare or illegal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Shameful you're ok with this. and only reply with "ha ya I guess so"


It is what it is, Salido should have made weight but i'm just glad the fight is on and of course i can't leave without saying WAR Salido. Sorry if i have offended you in anyway. just a fan of Salido who is slightly biased in his favor.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If Loma wins I expect him to drop it seeing that the turnaround for the Russell fight would be within 75 days after the fight and the GBP and Top Rank feud.


Possibly, he has bigger fights on his mind than GRJ. The overgrown midget should worry about fighting somebody in the top 25 before he starts thinking about hanging with the big boys of the division. Then again he'd rather just fight TBA everytime so he doesn't have to face anybody who'll crush his weak mental spirit. I bet he goes to bed every night crying that he might have to fight Loma and get smashed in 3 rounds.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> I forgot about it being in Texas although i don't expect the crowd will affect him. The judges in that State are another matter worst in the US.


Theres no fucking way in hell the judges are gonna favor Salido here over Arums future olympic gold medalist superstar...So you dont have to worry about that one.

Salido is gonna have to get the KO here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Yes he did. I posted in chronological order. Not the most descriptive, but I'm at work.


That's crazy.



Windmiller said:


> Labcorp is where I take my grandma, it's basically for people on medicare or illegal


:rofl christ sake.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Is this fight on HBO or showtime


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> It is what it is, Salido should have made weight but i'm just glad the fight is on and of course i can't leave without saying WAR Salido. Sorry if i have offended you in anyway. just a fan of Salido who is slightly biased in his favor.


Just teasing man you know me :good I just really can't wait


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> Is this fight on HBO or showtime


Get back on tapatalk from your moms landline, biotch. :yep


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Salido should have made weight people will use that as an excuse if he wins.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Fuck no :lol:


G


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Pimp C said:


> Salido should have made weight people will use that as an excuse if he wins.


That excuse wont work, since Loma has beaten bigger guys at the AMs.

Salido gonna make an ice grill out of Loma's gold medals after he whoops that ass tomorrow night. :deal


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Just teasing man you know me :good I just really can't wait


Good lad,:cheers. Pre Broner vs Maidana fight had some funny threads as well. Top banter.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

DobyZhee said:


> Is this fight on HBO or showtime


H B O


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Good lad,:cheers. Pre Broner vs Maidana fight had some funny threads as well. Top banter.


My bandwagon thread :lol: 

Why i've been a bit quiet for this one :yep


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Yes...got hob free for 6 months 


Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Nobody gives the slightest fuck about that fight.


So true :lol:


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> My bandwagon thread :lol:
> 
> Why i've been a bit quiet for this one :yep


That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Orlando Burrito LMAO


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :-( Way to taint history coming in over weight Orlando Burrito.
> 
> What do you have to say Salidettes?


The big question is, what is Salido's "natural" fighting weight?

If he normally has to massively drain himself to make weight, and this time he just said "fuck that noise," then yes, he is cheating and has an unfair advantage.

If, however, he's a true FW, and simply didn't train well for this fight (maybe figuring his time is up) then his weight is actually a disadvantage.

I suspect the former, given that he's missed weight many times before and never was much below 126 even when he made weight. Still, we don't know, so calling him a cheat is a bit premature.

But heck, it doesn't really matter. He's never even gonna' lay a glove on Loma. :smile


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Vic said:


> So true :lol:


:sad5


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Sucks, will definitely take away from the results of his performance... Anyhow, War Salido! Don't let him touch YOUR belt! :ibutt


----------



## Pimp C (Jun 3, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> That excuse wont work, since Loma has beaten bigger guys at the AMs.
> 
> Salido gonna make an ice grill out of Loma's gold medals after he whoops that ass tomorrow night. :deal


:yep


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Sucks, will definitely take away from the results of his performance... Anyhow, War Salido! Don't let him touch YOUR belt! :ibutt


Good photo. I don't believe the size will make a difference in this fight. Loma should still take a UD here.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.


Meh, it's fine by way. I supported Mayweather since before he was labelled the coward duck by all the pissants. Like who you like, dude.



Cableaddict said:


> The big question is, what is Salido's "natural" fighting weight?
> 
> If he normally has to massively drain himself to make weight, and this time he just said "fuck that noise," then yes, he is cheating and has an unfair advantage.
> 
> ...


well the fact that he had a moan about Garcia missing weight in their fight just rubs me the wrong way when he pulls this.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> War Salido, He is coming for the KO and hasn't bothered to even attempt a second weigh in. And now if he loses he has the weight as an excuse and says he is moving up as he can;t make weight anymore. Win Win for WarSalido now. Man is a genius.


he already said that he is moving up.

i agree about the failed cut. this is an intentional miss ala castillo/corrales rematch


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Where is @MadcapMaxie


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Chavez is gonna get tooled again too. Last fight he got schooled bad, really see nothing in his aresenal that tells me he can make this outcome any different. Vera looked like pep against him last time out


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> He looked gaunt as fuck, too. Very similar to the Sergio weigh in.


He will always look gaunt unless he comes in as James Toney weight today.



Vysotsky said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist but Salido did this on purpose for two reasons
> 
> 1) Has a fraudulent excuse if he loses and will claim to have been drained which is not the case he didn't even try to make it.
> 
> ...


I dont buy into the idea that he's 'drained', 128.5 is closer to the weight he is going to be at than the weight he was at his whole career. Yeah he is undoubtedly going to try and rough him up but we've seen Lomachenko against some truly rough fighters, one was so rough that everyone saw that fight as a disgrace (was in 07' World Champs).



Hands of Iron said:


> Nobody gives the slightest fuck about that fight.


:lol: It's supposed to be exciting cos it's a rematch. Even Elie Seckbach is quick to talk about Loma and not Chavez Jr.



Mal said:


> Good news right there. Next questions is, will he be able to perform at the top level making the limit.


Dude needs to be at least at 174lbs. Funny thinking he didn't fight Sergio long ago.



Cableaddict said:


> He must've brought his own personal scale.
> 
> Or maybe they shoved a helium balloon up his butt. That'd do it. :smile


:lol:



Cableaddict said:


> Originally Posted by *PBFred*
> _18 active users in this bitch while it's a fucking ghost town in the Chavez-Vera threads. Unreal _:lol:
> 
> It would be pretty damn funny if people started filtering OUT of the arena before the main event!


:lol:



From Russia said:


> Chavez *shaved his armpits and made weight*.
> 
> Hope Salido gets KTFO.


:rofl


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Good photo. I don't believe the size will make a difference in this fight. Loma should still take a UD here.


Yeah man upset I can't find a video of the weigh in or any individual pictures of Salido. Should be a good scrap.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude needs to be at least at 174lbs. Funny thinking he didn't fight Sergio long ago.


I wouldn't be surprised if his next fight was at LtHW. If he can keep his shit together, I think he can have some level of success there.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Loma weight daring Salido :-(


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I got Loma winning this fight aswell... (Using logic)
But this kid is passing GGG's nutty fanbase now.

Si se puede Salido.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> well the fact that he had a moan about Garcia missing weight in their fight just rubs me the wrong way when he pulls this.


:huh

Garcia didn;t miss weight in their fight.

That was against JuanMa where Garcia failed to make weight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :huh
> 
> Garcia didn;t miss weight in their fight.
> 
> That was against JuanMa where Garcia failed to make weight.


Sorry I was thinking Mikey/Salido and thinking about Salido being dirty at the same time. atsch


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Sucks, will definitely take away from the results of his performance... Anyhow, War Salido! Don't let him touch YOUR belt! :ibutt


Fucking hell a smile will be nice boys, looks like you just been told you got some homework to do for tomorrow or something. At least anger, something...


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Yeah but even the GGG fans arent passed your level of dick ridery an bias of mexican fghters


Hatesrats said:


> I got Loma winning this fight aswell... (Using logic)
> But this kid is passing GGG's nutty fanbase now.
> 
> Si se puede Salido.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Yeah but even the GGG fans arent passed your level of dick ridery an bias of mexican fghters


:kwonooh


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :huh
> 
> Garcia didn;t miss weight in their fight.
> 
> That was against JuanMa where Garcia failed to make weight.


Sshhh it's funny though


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

APOLLO said:


> Sshhh it's funny though


:lol:


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Yeah but even the GGG fans arent passed your level of dick ridery an bias of mexican fghters


I'll charge that to your ignorance.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fucking hell a smile will be nice boys, looks like you just been told you got some homework to do for tomorrow or something. At least anger, something...


:lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





Hatesrats said:


> I'll charge that to your ignorance.


Take JR out of your avatar atsch especially if you have an ounce of respect for his legend producer.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Salido has that 'hanging outside of Home Depot in the sun too long' skin. Lotion Siri, lotion.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fucking hell a smile will be nice boys, looks like you just been told you got some homework to do for tomorrow or something. At least anger, something...


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

lol.. playin with you. i love mexican boxing/fight history too


Hatesrats said:


> I'll charge that to your ignorance.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Fucking hell a smile will be nice boys, looks like you just been told you got some homework to do for tomorrow or something. At least anger, something...


Vasyl needs some shades or something.

Arum looks like a malformed sub-human.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Vasyl needs some shades or something.
> 
> Arum looks like a malformed sub-human.


His true Reptile form starting to show a bit. :yep


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Salido has that 'hanging outside of Home Depot in the sun too long' skin. Lotion Siri, lotion.


He lives in Phoenix!


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He lives in Phoenix!


Poor bastard!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> :lol:


Just make shit up to hate on a bato :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> He lives in Phoenix!


Ya think!?


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Mal said:


> Poor bastard!


So do I. :lol: :-(



turbotime said:


> Ya think!?


Trains a few blocks down the street. He ain't into swanky.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





Hands of Iron said:


> So do I. :lol: :-(
> 
> Trains a few blocks down the street. He ain't into swanky.


Yeah? very cool. You should hit the train and help him out with that bacon brow of his.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> So do I. :lol: :-(
> 
> Trains a few blocks down the street. He ain't into swanky.


Fucking Carbajal and Salido you lucky guy. No match for Eddie Hearn who lives near me :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Salido has that 'hanging outside of Home Depot in the sun too long' skin. Lotion Siri, lotion.


Dude needs to moisturise immediately to remove the gauntness, he's at a hazardous low at 128.5lbs when he's going to come into the ring at 190lbs. Salido Burger Special.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

That is generous lighting too. He must never take his girl to The Keg



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude needs to moisturise immediately to remove the gauntness, he's at a hazardous low at 128.5lbs when he's going to come into the ring at 190lbs. Salido Burger Special.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Orlando Salido on fight night.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah? very cool. You should hit the train and help him out with that bacon brow of his.


Damn man :lol:



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude needs to moisturise immediately to remove the gauntness, he's at a hazardous low at 128.5lbs when he's going to come into the ring at 190lbs. Salido Burger Special.


Real men don't moisturize. I'd rather stay young though, so yea.


----------



## LeapingHook (Jan 2, 2014)

I don't think Siri didn't make the weight on purpose, why'd he relinquish his title and lose money?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Damn man :lol:
> 
> Real men don't moisturize. I'd rather stay young though, so yea.


'Real men don't moisturize':hat









'Have fun buddy'


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Damn man :lol:
> 
> Real men don't moisturize. I'd rather stay young though, so yea.


My steak grease is my moisture cuz I'm a man.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomataker


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Lomachachingko


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Salido doesn't understand that Loma's power with pro gloves will be felt on 147lbers. You can run but you can't hide Salido, in your case, you can eat but you can't hide.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Salido doesn't understand that Loma's power with pro gloves will be felt on 147lbers. You can run but you can't hide Salido, in your case, you can eat but you can't hide.


Can't weight for the Salidette's excuses after this one. If you're cheating the scales, you better beat your opponent.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Can't weight for the Salidette's excuses after this one. If you're cheating the scales, you better beat your opponent.


If you're not making weight, you were weight drain.

Salido losing would simply mean he was badly weight drained. :deal


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I'm so pumped!


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Orlando Cruz be like 'I hit it I hit it first' to Lomachenko.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Salido gonna wake up in that Sunday morning.



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Orlando Cruz be like 'I hit it I hit it first' to Lomachenko.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Salido doesn't understand that Loma's power with pro gloves will be felt on 147lbers. You can run but you can't hide Salido, in your case, you can eat but you can't hide.


It will be even felt on 160 lbers!!! I have scientific evidence for this Statement!

Anyway damn fools who Claim they know that Salido did it on purpose as if he can shit on 15K. He was 140 in his last fight! Shows how much he cuts off. Maybe he just cant make it anymore? Nah boxing fans KNOW that he can make the weight and that he is cheating. Typical boxing fans.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

hahahahaaaa

Salidonner Kebab


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Salido gonna wake up in that Sunday morning.


After he takes them from Loma after whooping his ass! :deal


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Berliner said:


> It will be even felt on 160 lbers!!! I have scientific evidence for this Statement!
> 
> Anyway damn fools who Claim they know that Salido did it on purpose as if he can shit on 15K. He was 140 in his last fight! Shows how much he cuts off. Maybe he just cant make it anymore? Nah boxing fans KNOW that he can make the weight and that he is cheating. Typical boxing fans.


:lol: Put two and two together, he can drop, badly hurt or even stop guys who are big 135lbers/some going on to fight at 140lbs, with padded gloves. Surely his power can be felt at 147lbs with pro boxing gloves. It's difficult as hell to have power in amateurs, David Price was a (gold?) medalist and Khan, silver. They survive this shit.

He's a career featherweight who's getting a little bit bigger. Dude wants to retain his strength.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> After he takes them from Loma after whooping his ass! :deal


You are gonna be saladito'd sunday :rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

I can't decide who I wanna win.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





Zopilote said:


> If you're not making weight, you were weight drain.
> 
> Salido losing would simply mean he was badly weight drained. :deal


'But of course' - Hamlet


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah? very cool. You should hit the train and help him out with that bacon brow of his.





turbotime said:


> Salido gonna wake up in that Sunday morning.


Those are so unnecessary. :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> I can't decide who I wanna win.


Your choice:

Lomachenko:

"First of all, I am not like most fighters. I want to be on the list of the greatest, best boxers in history," he said. "There is a list of fighters that will be remembered forever. Muhammad Ali, Mike Tyson, Floyd Mayweather. These names will be remembered for a long time. And I want my name to be with them. I don't want to be a very, very good fighter. I want to be at the top of the list."

Salido:

"Ey yo, dat thing come with mango chutney?'


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You are gonna be saladito'd sunday :rofl


Hey, if Salido loses it's cool.

Can't be any worse than you after Bute and Broner got their shit pushed in tho. :rofl:rofl


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Your choice:
> 
> Lomachenko:
> 
> ...


Ya but you gotta admit it will be more AMUSING if Lomachenko got knocked out.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been backing the grizzled vet all the way. But there's no excuse for blowing off the weight limit. Making weight is part of being a professional. 

It looked like both camps knew he was over. There were no shocked faces, and the two fighters just faced off like nothing. I get the feeling this has been known for a bit; at least a few days.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Hey, *if Salido loses it's cool.*
> 
> Can't be any worse than you after Bute and Broner got their shit pushed in tho. :rofl:rofl


:lol: Sure it is. Like I said if Chino won I'd be happy for him? or are you hiding feelings?

BUT It can't be any worse you're right, which is why I'll enjoy Saladito Sunday from now on :happy


----------



## PJ. (Jun 6, 2013)

Salido could have come in @ 225 lbs eating a couple chimichangas on the scale and i would still give him a pass. That umpa-lumpa-chumpko is goinn down! Get in line madafuca!!!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Divi253 said:


>


Bob Arum: "Doesn't matter WHO wins, boys, I'm still keeping all the money."


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Those are so unnecessary. :lol:


I'm filling in for homie @Dealt_with


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

FelixTrinidad said:


> Ya but you gotta admit it will be more AMUSING if Lomachenko got knocked out.


It would for a hater but tbh as a boxing fan, the thrill of the laughter is way too cheap. Look at it this way:
Chacal's P4P list:
1) F. Mayweather - Retired next year
2) A. Ward - ATG ability IMO i.e Calzaghe level
3) T. Bradley - Not ATG ability
4) G. Rigondeaux - considered 'boring' although I love this ATG ability dude, Rigo is 33+ y/o
5) J. M. Marquez - Retired soon
6) S. Martinez - Retired soon
7) M. Pacquiao - Retired soon
8) W. Klitschko - Retired soon
9) D. Garcia - not ATG ability
10) R. Gonzalez - HOF ability

:conf

All of the ATG's are leaving the sport, do we not want someone with ATG ability? Or we just wanna watch Robert Guerrero and see how rubbish his feints are? 
Your boy Anthony Joshua has the potential, that's what makes him exciting.

-----------------------

You guys can quote this if Lomachenko get's KO'd, has shit stamina or looks horrendously bad against Salido:

I will be a little sad if Loma lost and I'm not going to lie about it. We want to watch history in the making, like the generations of old got to appreciate Sugar Ray Robinson, Ezzard Charles etc.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: Sure it is. Like I said if Chino won I'd be happy for him? or are you hiding feelings?
> 
> BUT It can't be any worse you're right, which is why I'll enjoy Saladito Sunday from now on :happy


Like i said, if he loses, oh well..wont be the first time i was wrong (i had a shitty year last year with predictions).

Either way, its gonna look far far worse on you and your other loma buttbuddies if Loma ends up getting whooped, due to the hype he's been getting. :yep


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Like i said, if he loses, oh well..wont be the first time i was wrong (i had a shitty year last year with predictions).
> 
> Either way, its gonna look far far worse on you and your other loma buttbuddies if Loma ends up getting whooped, due to the hype he's been getting. :yep


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> It would for a hater but tbh as a boxing fan, the thrill of the laughter is way too cheap. Look at it this way:
> Chacal's P4P list:
> 1) F. Mayweather - Retired next year
> 2) A. Ward - ATG ability IMO i.e Calzaghe level
> ...


One loss, especially this early in his pro career, wont break him.

he can still do great thing in the future. Being undefeated is overrated as fuck.

besides, many ATGs seem to appear out of nowhere, so we dont what the future holds.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


Sick tune.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Sick tune.


With all the training you do, you can't be scared of someone. Really? Why get up at 4:30 am every morning to wake up scared. That is just nuts to me, they will both bring it.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> I'm filling in for homie @Dealt_with


Poor @Dealt_with :lol: That's some fucked up shit.



turbotime said:


> G


Fuckin right. You know we could've well been waiting full calendar years for this weekend, right? He's generating excitement. The feel is there and very evident.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Poor @Dealt_with :lol: That's some fucked up shit.
> 
> Fuckin right. You know we could've well been waiting full calendar years for this weekend, right? He's generating excitement. The feel is there and very evident.


I'm more harsh- I just don't call names unless a gun is drawn. I just don't feel I'm wrong :smoke


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Poor @Dealt_with :lol: That's some fucked up shit.
> .


Why he get banned?


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hi Tech all the way. Salido might be bigger, but if the extra weight slows him down (and I think it will) it will be a lot harder for him to stage a later rounds surge.

Loma KO before 8.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> Why he get banned?


Because he told Flea to go jack off to photo(e)'s of Archie Moore.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Damn dealt_ with was looking forward to talking shit after this fight. Let him back on saturday. This place place is going to be funny as hell with all the shit talking tomorrow


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bit odd. Flea has called people how many things over the years?



Hands of Iron said:


> Because he told Flea to go jack off to photo(e)'s of Archie Moore.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Hi Tech all the way. Salido might be bigger, but if the extra weight slows him down (and I think it will) it will be a lot harder for him to stage a later rounds surge.
> 
> Loma KO before 8.


Lol Drew took another shot and then edited this post with a definitive prediction.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Lol Drew took another shot and then edited this post with a definitive prediction.


Clarity is everything. Hope all is well. :good


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :-( Way to taint history coming in over weight Orlando Burrito.


everybody does it these days










get with the times :happy


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





TSOL said:


> everybody does it these days


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Clarity is everything. Hope all is well. :good


:good



TSOL said:


> everybody does it these days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surprised Leonard actually has his gaze set on the scale


----------



## Vysotsky (Jun 6, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Bit odd. Flea has called people how many things over the years?


Flea is a man of the people acting on their collective will. Surprised it took this long for it to happen.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


>


fucking picture wont fucking post fuck this shit knbfsl;jgdglghl;n :fire

ali beat him twice :ibutt


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


> fucking picture wont fucking post fuck this shit knbfsl;jgdglghl;n :fire
> 
> ali beat him twice :ibutt


ra ra ali nuthugger


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> ra ra ali nuthugger


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Drew101 said:


> Clarity is everything. Hope all is well. :good





turbotime said:


> ra ra ali nuthugger


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





TSOL said:


>


Thankfully I have class and won't post a pic of your King not being able to lift his own hand to wipe his ass.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :good
> 
> Surprised Leonard actually has his gaze set on the scale


wish i could say the same for oscar


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)




----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


> wish i could say the same for oscar


Yeah I bet you'd rather be Ali :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Thankfully I have class and won't post a pic of your King not being able to lift his own hand to wipe his ass.


Of course. His majesty has always had people for that


----------



## unheeding (Jul 22, 2013)

for once will this card be live on HBO Canada?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


> Of course. His majesty has always had people for that












:rofl OK the greatest


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah I bet you'd rather be Ali :lol:


sure. beats being remembered for this


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

TSOL said:


> sure. beats being remembered for this
> 
> 
> __
> ...


Yeah no.

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-boxers/muhammad-ali-net-worth/

http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-boxers/oscar-de-la-hoya/

Imagine what OScar's hook would've did.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :rofl OK the greatest


man why you trying to get me post pictures of Cooper all beat up?

what do you got against him?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Yeah no.
> 
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-boxers/muhammad-ali-net-worth/
> 
> ...


his life must be so awesome.

he still in rehab?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





TSOL said:


> his life must be so awesome.
> 
> he still in rehab?


Nope


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

that site is wrong. Oscar is worth about twice that.


turbotime said:


> Yeah no.
> 
> http://www.celebritynetworth.com/richest-athletes/richest-boxers/muhammad-ali-net-worth/
> 
> ...


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





Brnxhands said:


> that site is wrong. Oscar is worth about twice that.


Yeah but it's a floating worth apparently. Crazy.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> that site is wrong. Oscar is worth about twice that.


i was gonna say. i cant imagine Mayweather's networth almost matching DLH's


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Because he told Flea to go jack off to photo(e)'s of Archie Moore.


I hope that's not why. Flea talks shit too. I guess we can't say shit to mods anymore. Seriously, the mods are going to be getting trigger happy like ESB or something? That isn't a good reason to ban someone.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Hey turbotime , you keep quoting me along with other quotes. Go tot be my accident.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Hey turbotime , you keep quoting me along with other quotes. Go tot be my accident.


 he really wants Shenmue III


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





shenmue said:


> Hey turbotime , you keep quoting me along with other quotes. Go tot be my accident.


My bad bud!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

TSOL said:


> he really wants Shenmue III


:lol:.I have been waiting since 2001, sad times.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> My bad bud!


atsch :lol:


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





shenmue said:


> atsch :lol:


Stop quoting me


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Stop quoting me





shenmue said:


> :lol:.I have been waiting since 2001, sad times.


me too. :sad5


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

I dont think Salido not making weight takes anything away from the fight, he didn't plan to keep this belt even if he won and he obviously didn't even attempt a second weigh in he dosen't mind being heavier and having that advantage.

Plus to me he didn't look confident at all in the staredown, Loma gonna look impressive as fuck in this fight! :bogo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Why he get banned?





Hands of Iron said:


> Because he told Flea to go jack off to photo(e)'s of Archie Moore.


I think him posting the link to lemon party got him banned. I could imagine a mod scrolling by, clicking the link and getting pissed off


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Stop quoting me


I could say the same to you.:rolleyes


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pretty shitty of Salido. I love the guy but you always gotta keep trying to make the weight. I gotta root for Loma now.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> I think him posting the link to lemon party got him banned. I could imagine a mod scrolling by, clicking the link and getting pissed off


Lemon Party :rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Pretty shitty of Salido. I love the guy but you always gotta keep trying to make the weight. I gotta root for Loma now.


Thats a pretty shitty reason to root against him...Dude couldn't make weight..Shit happens.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





shenmue said:


> I could say the same to you.:rolleyes


Thought you were leaving


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

How old is Salido? That dude gave Marquez all he could


Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

The fuck is lemon party?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> How old is Salido? That dude gave Marquez all he could
> 
> Sent from my mom's landline
> using Tapatalk


He's around 33 i believe. He gave Marquez a good fight, but JMM won that rather easily.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> The fuck is lemon party?


it's a site of 3 old men having a 3 sum :frog


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> He's around 33 i believe.


You'll be there soon enough


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> it's a site of 3 old men having a 3 sum :frog


Did you go all in on Salido???


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You'll be there soon enough


3 more years


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> 3 more years


You hit 30 already?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Did you go all in on Salido???


yep, it was only 100 v cash though :sad5 I lost over 3000 on the Broncos


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yep, it was only 100 v cash though :sad5 I lost over 3000 on the Broncos


:-( Just gimme that cash B


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

He didn't try to step on the scales again? I guess he knows he hit his plateau and doesn't wanna weaken himself more before the fight. Shame to lose your title like that.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> How old is Salido? That dude gave Marquez all he could
> 
> Sent from my mom's landline
> using Tapatalk


33, but over *100* in boxing years.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Wont matter. Gets picked apart regardless


My feelings too.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Lomataker


That reminded me of this lol









*10 extra credit points to who remembers what that is 1st


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> I'm so pumped!


Oh my... my, my, my
Lawd had mercy ... :blurp


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> That reminded me of this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotta be ghost busters


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

why does everyone get so upset when a guy comes in over? as if they're involved. fight still happening...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Gotta be ghost busters


:lol:

You the man Don't know why that made me think of that, and I'm surprised how easy it was to find :rofl

You in your 30s?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> :lol:
> 
> You the man Don't know why that made me think of that, and I'm surprised how easy it was to find :rofl
> 
> You in your 30s?


:lol: Soon as I saw that shit I immediately thought of it. Nah 27 but a fan of the classics.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :-( Just gimme that cash B


:cry Peyton is a choker


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :lol: Soon as I saw that shit I immediately thought of it. Nah 27 but a fan of the classics.


Yeah, I thought about how popular it was after I asked :!:

"Vigo" was a mean mo'fo though :rofl


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> why does everyone get so upset when a guy comes in over? as if they're involved. fight still happening...


Social media changed the game... Everyone has an opinion now.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

pipe wrenched said:


> That reminded me of this lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vigo the Carpaphian - gave me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Hatesrats said:


> Social media changed the game... Everyone has an opinion now.


may be. what isn't taken into consideration, is what it took for him to make the weight he did. People go straight to Broner too. This ain't the same...


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Vigo the Carpaphian - gave me nightmares as a kid.


:cheers

:yep

Wasn't his throne on a giant pile of bones or some shit?? :lol:


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Damn, what a cheating fuck.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Does anyone know if Salido was heavily (Pun!) fined?


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Does anyone know if Salido was heavily (Pun!) fined?


15 g's only


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

I believe it's owed, out of common courtesy, and just plain old respect, to at least make a second attempt to make weight. Unless they other party is either just fine with it, or they get a small % of that fighters purse.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

PBFred said:


> 15 g's only


Hope that goes to Solido.


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Mal said:


> Does anyone know if Salido was heavily (Pun!) fined?


I haven't seen anything, but it is likely, especially with a title having been on the line.

If not stipulated in a contract, I'm pretty sure the commissions and/or Sanctioning body will have a "set" amount to be taken from the purse.

I'll try to find an example or two :think


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

He was a pro boxer I think heavyweight before he turned to acting


Chatty said:


> Vigo the Carpaphian - gave me nightmares as a kid.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

DirtyDan said:


> Damn, what a cheating fuck.


In Puerto Rico twice....








That's "G" shit


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

PBFred said:


> 15 g's only


Is that 10% of his purse??

Because all the stuff I'm seeing, that appears to be the standard %, unless otherwise contracted...


----------



## PBFred (Jun 4, 2013)

pipe wrenched said:


> Is that 10% of his purse??
> 
> Because all the stuff I'm seeing, that appears to be the standard %, unless otherwise contracted...


Not sure. Don't believe there is a rehydration clause, either.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

He paid 15 Thousand to Lomachenko as forfeit


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> In Puerto Rico twice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lol not sure why you're posting this to me like it changes anything. Salido is a cheating fuck, that's fact. You ride Margarita too, sup with that? Just cause Salido is a cheating fuck doesn't mean I don't like him or want him to win.

Became a fan of him after he sexually molested Cruz.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

200 replies > Cuntez jr


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Mal said:


> Hope that goes to Solido.


????


----------



## Leftsmash (Oct 22, 2012)

Loma by KO in round 4.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

turbotime said:


> ????


Loma atsch

Good catch


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> His true Reptile form starting to show a bit. :yep


:rofl :deal


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You hit 30 already?


I will this year in August.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> 33, but over *100* in boxing years.


No, in Mexican years..

Solid dude either way

Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> I will this year in August.


Sounds horrifying.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I won't defend a fighter not making weight, but I won't bash one either if they tried their best and just couldn't.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> I won't defend a fighter not making weight, but I won't bash one either if they tried their best and just couldn't.


Nah it's all good, just means he won't be drained since he decided to bypass the most strenuous and strength-sapping stage. He can come in at 145 lbs, it won't matter.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Klimas: "It doesn't matter what Salido weighs. It's OK. It doesn't matter. We will win the title whether he's on weight or not on weight."


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Where is @MadcapMaxie


Right here brah. I ain't ducking nothing it was fucking hot today so went to the beach with a mate.

As for this thread it don't matter no how. Loma is going to get beat up badly. His punches will bounce of Salido. I have consulted the spirits and they have fortold of a Siri victory.

OUT THE FUCKING WHEY LOMAMOTIVE THE SIRI EXPRESS IS A COMIN' !!! CHOO CHOO MOTHERFUCKERS!!!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> Salido is a gangsta..


This guy knows the size of it. Salido just busts his ass and he don't give a fuck about what he weights. He weighs what he weighs and that's the end of it. Loma wouldn't dare say a word about it because he knows that will worsen his beating.

WHOOOOOO-EYYYYYYY Warlando gonna get arrested for child abuse tomorrow!


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

If any Lomatard says Loma lost because of the weight they deserve to be banned. Salido will not get shit on for slaying the GOAT.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> This guy knows the size of it. Salido just busts his ass and he don't give a fuck about what he weights. He weighs what he weighs and that's the end of it.


:lol:


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> If any Lomatard says Loma lost because of the weight they deserve to be banned. Salido will not get shit on for slaying the GOAT.


No excuses on either side for whoever looses


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Vysotsky said:


> Call me a conspiracy theorist but Salido did this on purpose for two reasons
> 
> 1) Has a fraudulent excuse if he loses and will claim to have been drained which is not the case he didn't even try to make it.
> 
> ...


He's been spending his time in the Mexican part of America.

Salido don't give a fuck. He's so bad ass he can speak English in Spanish. Warlando! :ibutt


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Yeah man upset I can't find a video of the weigh in or any individual pictures of Salido. Should be a good scrap.


Looks like somebody who takes it up the ass.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

How heavy was Salido?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> How heavy was Salido?


128


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Theron said:


> 128


That's pretty overweight when you have to make 126.
Motherfucker I hope he gets slapped to shit


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

dyna said:


> That's pretty overweight when you have to make 126.
> Motherfucker I hope he gets slapped to shit


Yeah they already have one day to gain the weight back and he's planning on going to 140,

the least he can do is atleast make weight the day BEFORE the fight ffs. :verysad


----------



## Arka (Jul 25, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> If any Lomatard says Loma lost because of the weight they deserve to be banned. Salido will not get shit on for slaying the GOAT.


I'm not sure. There's a reason boxers have to make the weight for a fight. Salido's going into the bout with a theoretical weight advantage.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

dyna said:


> How heavy was Salido?


Salido 128.25 - Lomachenko 125.25

Vasyl probably won't even hit 130 (again) Saturday night when he enters the ring.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Warlando gonna get arrested for child abuse tomorrow!


:eye


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Arka said:


> I'm not sure. There's a reason boxers have to make the weight for a fight. Salido's going into the bout with a theoretical weight advantage.


2 pounds. Wow. Extraordinary.

Fuck me I can see the cracks appearing in Lomatards already. People are gonna be using this as an excuse after Salido wins. Floyd fought a guy who really outweighs him by 30 lbs, Mosley fought a guy who also outweighed him by a similar amount. Loma is already above these 2 according to some on here yet it's a big issue against the likes of Salido?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Let us not get mired in anger from Salido's mere 2.5lb weight advantage.

Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye, ye nation, Lomachenko will get in the ring with boxers who compete at light welterweight and this guy who Loma fought in 2011 won the light welterweight World Championships 2011, that year and went on to win Olympic Silver at 2012. Lomachenko cares? Nay! Lo, Lomachenko will remain victor. For he cares not for the disparity of weight. If only but Salido knows!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denys_Berinchyk


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

He beat some no-name Euro amateur. Amazing.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> He beat some no-name Euro amateur. Amazing.


No name guy who is Olympic Silver, World Silver...who is LIGHT WELTERWEIGHT, under the construct of 3 rounds against the light welterweight world champion


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> No name guy who is Olympic Silver, World Silver...who is LIGHT WELTERWEIGHT, under the construct of 3 rounds against the light welterweight world champion


Don't mean shit. Audley Harrison won Gold at the Olympics. How great was he?

This is the pro's, the difference of which will be in full view tomorrow when the fight happens. Here Salido is the king, he's faced future and past champions, future and past greats. Loma has faced 1 journeymen. Your going to see what experience in the pro's looks like when Salido fucks up Loma and takes his soul.


----------



## PivotPunch (Aug 1, 2012)

Hands of Iron said:


> Salido 128.25 - Lomachenko 125.25
> 
> Vasyl probably won't even hit 130 (again) Saturday night when he enters the ring.


No way. Vasyl looked dehydrated as fuck for this fight and for his last fight I'm sure he puts on a decent amount of weight himself


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sport/bo...ss-sights-Salido-lies-wait.html#ixzz2uiUuRzKE


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Let us not get mired in anger from Salido's mere 2.5lb weight advantage.
> 
> Hear ye, hear ye, hear ye, ye nation, Lomachenko will get in the ring with boxers who compete at light welterweight and this guy who Loma fought in 2011 won the light welterweight World Championships 2011, that year and went on to win Olympic Silver at 2012. Lomachenko cares? Nay! Lo, Lomachenko will remain victor. For he cares not for the disparity of weight. If only but Salido knows!
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Denys_Berinchyk


Hey do you know what, I haven't seen this fight in a very, very long time. It could be fucking sensational, I'm going to watch it again and it might offer an insight into how Lomachenko will handle Salido.

- That fight is exactly like if the bantamweight Rigondeaux 118lb of the amateurs was to take on a featherweight version of Yuriorkis Gamboa of the Olympics as Berinchyk and Gamboa are similar in greatness, as too are Rigo and Loma!!!!

So, putting the size difference into perspective:
























@Hands of Iron @Dealt_with @Flea Man


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

PivotPunch said:


> No way. Vasyl looked dehydrated as fuck for this fight and for his last fight I'm sure he puts on a decent amount of weight himself


He weighed 129 against Ramirez.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Bundle up bitches.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

@MadcapMaxie

Thats one sick ass AV! :good

GUERRA WARLANDO!!! :ibutt


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Cheating scum.


----------



## Luf (Jun 6, 2012)

I think Loma stops him actually.

Wanna see him against another belt holder by the year end though. If he can become the number 1 in his first five fights it will be mega impressed.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Right here brah. I ain't ducking nothing it was fucking hot today so went to the beach with a mate.
> 
> As for this thread it don't matter no how. Loma is going to get beat up badly. His punches will bounce of Salido. I have consulted the spirits and they have fortold of a Siri victory.
> 
> OUT THE FUCKING WHEY LOMAMOTIVE THE SIRI EXPRESS IS A COMIN' !!! CHOO CHOO MOTHERFUCKERS!!!


:happy

nice avatar


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:rofl @ at all the ******* crying and calling Warlando a cheat.

I cannot wait to see all you pussies' reactions when Warlando breaks all your hearts! :deal


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

At 33, no man is going to weigh 127


Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Bundle up bitches.


I went back to sleep to kill time quicker. Wake up and it's still like 8 hours away :cry :lol:

Time to start drinking. :conf


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

I only had alcohol during one fight - Khan vs Peterson. 

I won't be drinking at 3am though lol


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I only had alcohol during one fight - Khan vs Peterson.
> 
> I won't be drinking at 3am though lol


Haven't drank since New Year's Eve. I definitely made a mistake clearing out my entire day though.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I wish I could be overweight at 128 lbs.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

KOTF said:


> I wish I could be overweight at 128 lbs.


I'd never want to be 128 lbs again.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Haven't drank since New Year's Eve. I definitely made a mistake clearing out my entire day though.


Yeah that's a long time ago! But tbh I only drank once this year which was last friday but that was only cos I was hosting a house party. Not one bitchass brought a Jack Daniels with them. Shame on them.

Not drinking until holiday later this month with a certain someone :hey , I hope Morocco sell alcohol :lol: :conf


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Yeah that's a long time ago! But tbh I only drank once this year which was last friday but that was only cos I was hosting a house party. Not one bitchass brought *a Jack Daniels with them.* Shame on them.
> 
> Not drinking until holiday later this month with a certain someone :hey , I hope Morocco sell alcohol :lol: :conf


That's exactly what I'm looking at right now. :yep I never actually get wasted drunk though ever -- I think it's a very shit feeling, I hate hangovers and I have a phobia of throwing up once my liver finally says to fuck off and it's being flat out aggressively rejected by the body. I just want a neat little buzz is all. Plus alcohol is a big no-no for anybody legitimately serious about their training. Good way to make your T levels plummet while Estrogen has a field day too.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

APOLLO said:


> :happy
> 
> nice avatar.
> 
> I'd like to send this one out... to all the Lomatards in attendance.


Damn, Kush :lol:


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:rofl


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

Zopilote said:


> :rofl @ at all the ******* crying and calling Warlando a cheat.
> 
> I cannot wait to see all you pussies' reactions when Warlando breaks all your hearts! :deal


You seen this shit? :rofl


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking at right now. :yep I never actually get wasted drunk though ever -- I think it's a very shit feeling, I hate hangovers and I have a phobia of throwing up once my liver finally says to fuck off and it's being flat out aggressively rejected by the body. I just want a neat little buzz is all. Plus alcohol is a big no-no for anybody legitimately serious about their training. Good way to make your T levels plummet while Estrogen has a field day too.


Have a drink you pussy . Lew Jenkins could do it


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

over 300 replies the hell? :lol: Is there even a Chavez thread?


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That's exactly what I'm looking at right now. :yep I never actually get wasted drunk though ever -- I think it's a very shit feeling, I hate hangovers and I have a phobia of throwing up once my liver finally says to fuck off and it's being flat out aggressively rejected by the body. I just want a neat little buzz is all. Plus alcohol is a big no-no for anybody legitimately serious about their training. Good way to make your T levels plummet while Estrogen has a field day too.


lool JD is a good associate. Being at the brink of being sick when you're drinking is a rough feeling 4realz, I don't get wasted to the level of being sick tbh, fuck that noise. I gym a lot but good/different occasion always calls for getting drunk in my books! Do you/have you started training? Hands of Iron. Biceps of Iron. Chest of Iron. lool.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Whisky off the bottle is a horrid ordeal. 

Drinking orange cider very quickly as a drinking game forfeit is another horrid ordeal.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Man when you start eating right and training right, it's crazy. Things smell different, you walk and think differently. Your shits are awful in a good way. The body really is a crazy thing.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Have a drink you pussy.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Man when you start eating right and training right, it's crazy. Things smell different, you walk and think differently. Your shits are awful in a good way. The body really is a crazy thing.


I'm a machine right now :ibutt



The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Do you/have you started training? Hands of Iron. Biceps of Iron. Chest of Iron. lool.


The last few months, though I'm not even going at my highest gear. That'll come when I hit 27 later this month, followed by three consecutive years of full blown dedication. Then maintaining.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:lp


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> I'm a machine right now :ibutt
> 
> The last few months, though I'm not even going at my highest gear. That'll come when I hit 27 later this month, followed by three consecutive years of full blown dedication. Then maintaining.


Awesomee man, hard work dedication, what day are you 27? You got any plans (JD involved :hey )? I'm in a slow cutting phase now. There's a dude called Elliot Hulse on the youtube channel 'Strengthcamp', his videos are sickk.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Awesomee man, hard work dedication, what day are you 27? You got any plans (JD involved :hey )? I'm in a slow cutting phase now. There's a dude called Elliot Hulse on the youtube channel 'Strengthcamp', his videos are sickk.


March 22. I _will_ probably end up getting shitfaced that night, recover on Sunday and then get back on it for the start of the week. I'm a pretty peculiar motherfucker :lol: Everything has to be like, perfectly neat, structured, organized and timed precisely in many different aspects of life or I become very irritated. I loathe sloppyness.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

I was off the bottle for a bit too. Back on tonight. Too big a night not to be :ibutt!!!


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> over 300 replies the hell? :lol: Is there even a Chavez thread?


Vasyl Lomachenko is the most discussed fighter on this forum aside from Floyd Mayweather, Jr.



turbotime said:


> I was off the bottle for a bit too. Back on tonight. Too big a night not to be :ibutt!!!


Crown Royal? :hey I tried to pitch it to @Chacal -- He's never even tried it!


----------



## Jose Lopez (Feb 4, 2014)

turbotime said:


> :-( Way to taint history coming in over weight Orlando Burrito.
> 
> What do you have to say?


coming in overwight, is nothing new in boxing. Its happened for many years.
for example:
1.) Floyd came many pounds overweight against a smaller Juan M Marquez.
2.) Broner overweight against Esobedo

and this is boxing, a business, where world class fighter "cut corners" and find ways to cheat.
for example:

1.) Frankie Randall cheating/using steroids to beat Chavez.
2.) Mosley cheating/using EPO/PEDS to beat Margarito and many others.
3.) Tito Trinidad cheating/using Loaded Wraps/Low Blow against Vargas and many others
4.) Evander Holyfield using Roids and other PEDS
5.) Roy Jones Jr. using PEDs
6.) James Toney cheating/using PEDS
7.) Shannon Briggs cheating/using PEDs
8.) Andre Berto cheating/using PEDS.
9.) Aaron Pryor cheating/using PEds/
10.) Lamont Peterson using PEDs
11.) Andre Berto using PEDs
12.) Mickey Bey cheating/using PEDs

and the list goes on.....

now that taints hystory.:yep


----------



## Jose Lopez (Feb 4, 2014)

This Lomanchenko guy, might be using PEDs too, because he has a cut muscular lean body fat body, and it looks like a PEDs made body.

Its not unusual for Eastern European/Russian Athletes to use PEDs in their training regime.
The Russian pharmaceutical program has a long hitory of of PEDs development.










http://cdn2.tauntr.com/sites/default/files/PutinCheaters.jpg.

,,,,










http://www.quickmeme.com/img/33/331a2d14bfb0588d3912ee80aae7e794e9c8931cd8891c5da646a4136b206bbb.jpg

.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> March 22. I _will_ probably end up getting shitfaced that night, recover on Sunday and then get back on it for the start of the week. I'm a pretty peculiar motherfucker :lol: Everything has to be like, perfectly neat, structured, organized and timed precisely in many different aspects of life or I become very irritated. I loathe sloppyness.


lol that sounds a little like ocd, David Beckham has it, he has to arrange things in 3's



turbotime said:


> I was off the bottle for a bit too. Back on tonight. Too big a night not to be :ibutt!!!


I got a bottle of wine just a metre away from me in the fridge. Tempting, but I must resist. What are you drinking?


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





Hands of Iron said:


> Vasyl Lomachenko is the most discussed fighter on this forum aside from Floyd Mayweather, Jr.
> 
> Crown Royal? :hey I tried to pitch it to @Chacal -- He's never even tried it!


No way, I'd drink the whole bottle :lol: Wisers whisky tonight, it keeps me in check as it's harsher.

Euros don't KSA liquor though. When I was living with all of them in uni not one had had a shot of rye or a rye and coke. I made them a crown and coke and they couldn't get enough of it my one buddy hit the duty free for some 60s of crown :lol:


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Jose Lopez said:


> This Lomanchenko guy, might be using PEDs too, because he has a cut muscular lean body fat body, and it looks like a PEDs body.


Nah bro this is a PED's body


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> lol that sounds a little like ocd, David Beckham has it, he has to arrange things in 3's
> 
> I got a bottle of wine just a metre away from me in the fridge. Tempting, but I must resist. What are you drinking?


:lol: do it bud. First drink was so nice and warm. God damn.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Jose Lopez said:


> This Lomanchenko guy, might be using PEDs too, because he has a cut muscular lean body fat body, and it looks like a PEDs body.


He's been an amateur most of his life. It's a different world and he stays in shape because in the AMs you have to.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





Jose Lopez said:


> coming in overwight, is nothing new in boxing. Its happened for many years.
> for example:
> 1.) Floyd came many pounds overweight against a smaller Juan M Marquez.
> 2.) Broner overweight against Esobedo
> ...


1000 wrongs make a right FTW !!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

War Saldio, just one last time for good luck. Enjoy the fight guys, hope its a good one.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

shenmue said:


> War Saldio, just one last time for good luck. Enjoy the fight guys, hope its a good one.


Dude, it's in an hour. Hope you're not thinking of going to sleep or suttin'


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> :lol: do it bud. First drink was so nice and warm. God damn.


I like ze E&J - it has a hit or miss effect, one day I'd be hyper and fun, another day it'll make me feel woozy and just smiley.


----------



## Vic (Jun 7, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude, it's in an hour. Hope you're not thinking of going to sleep or suttin'


2 hours, no ?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Vic said:


> 2 hours, no ?


Yep 2 hours.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

shenmue said:


> Yep 2 hours.


hr and a half :bbb


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> over 300 replies the hell? :lol: Is there even a Chavez thread?





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I like ze E&J - it has a hit or miss effect, one day I'd be hyper and fun, another day it'll make me feel woozy and just smiley.


Gaul, you gotta drink man. :lol: Will make the experience so much better and you'll actually be a bit sharper.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Dude, it's in an hour. Hope you're not thinking of going to sleep or suttin'


I'm watching the fight (in 2 hours not 1 ha) but i'm turning my computer off in a bit. Again, hope you guys enjoy the fight(s)


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You seen this shit? :rofl


Thats got to be a joke, Thats probably arizona or tijuana :rofl

How much is loma making?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

TSOL said:


> hr and a half :bbb


HBO start at 9:45 bro. Loma fight won't start until about 10 so about 2 hours ha.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Gaul, you gotta drink man. :lol: Will make the experience so much better and you'll actually be a bit sharper.


lool Man, I'm kinda up for it coming to think of it. But it's wine that's been in the fridge since Valentines. Is it even possible to drink that shit or is it out of date? (I'm not an expert on alcohol).


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> over 300 replies the hell? :lol: Is there even a Chavez thread?





turbotime said:


> He's been an amateur most of his life. It's a different world and he stays in shape because in the AMs you have to.


That comment wasn't even worth addressing. Unbelievable physiques are attainable w/o PEDs but you'd actually need to be active and know shit about anything to realize that.


----------



## FelixTrinidad (Jun 3, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> You seen this shit? :rofl


My Uncle was there in Syria. That shit is no joke Hands.
On a side note, how did these two afford the money to get to Syria though?

Also who's side are they fighting on?

I can't wait to see the follow up to this:

'Mexican Gangbangers in the Ukraine'


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> That comment wasn't even worth addressing. Unbelievable physiques are attainable w/o PEDs but you'd actually need to be active and know shit about anything to realize that.


Yeah, but I gotta stick up for Loma.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

shenmue said:


> That is the problem with supporting fighters in this sport, Bias can get in the way ha. I'll try not to have that in Floyd vs Maidana as i'm a huge Maidana fan but even i fear the worst. I'll still support him though and hope for the MEGA upset.





The Undefeated Gaul said:


> I like ze E&J - it has a hit or miss effect, one day I'd be hyper and fun, another day it'll make me feel woozy and just smiley.


ze? Alize? Dude come on. You're not a background video hoe from the 90s :lol:


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> over 300 replies the hell? :lol: Is there even a Chavez thread?





turbotime said:


> Yeah, but I gotta stick up for Loma.


Lomachenko is an exceptionally small man. :lol: I was that fucking size - same height and weight - he could put 30 LBS of lean muscle mass on that frame naturally if the work is put in, the nutritional timing is on point and you've got the genetics for it. There are 5'7" 220 lb motherfuckers ripped to the bone :rofl That's Steroid Use.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

turbotime said:


> ze? Alize? Dude come on. You're not a background video hoe from the 90s :lol:


loooool

nahh 'the' but felt like saying it German


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> Lomachenko is an exceptionally small man. :lol: I was that fucking size - same height and weight - he could put 30 LBS of lean muscle mass on that frame naturally if the work is put in, the nutritional timing is on point and you've got the genetics for it. There are 5'7" 220 lb motherfuckers ripped to the bone :rofl That's Steroid Use.


I'm basically loma's size :-(


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

The Undefeated Gaul said:


> Nah bro this is a PED's body


Gives me nightmares to this day

Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> over 300 replies the hell? :lol: Is there even a Chavez thread?





turbotime said:


> I'm basically loma's size :-(


:rofl










Fucking PEDs.. I had similar arms at 14, dude. :lol:

No, he's just an amazingly skilled boxer with very noteworthy speed, reflexes and agility.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Yeah. Something humbling about there being fighters in the world that are shit small that could just turn me inside out :rofl



Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

turbotime said:


> Yeah. Something humbling about there being fighters in the world that are shit small that could just turn me inside out :rofl


Average 170 lb clown on the street would be rolling from the body shots. :yep


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> @MadcapMaxie
> 
> Thats one sick ass AV! :good
> 
> GUERRA WARLANDO!!! :ibutt


Warlando :ibutt!!!!


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:happy

It's time !

It's Warlando O'clock


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

War Salido!!

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

Damn them russians look mean

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I should have put money on this fight.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Warlando time!!!


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Hahahahahahahaha hype train derailed.


----------



## SimplyTuck (Jun 4, 2013)

Lomachenko should've won though.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I'd like to apologize to Salido... Desculpe Campeon.
(I shouldn't have doubted you)

In other news HBO already in damage control... Trying to discredit Salido like they always do when their guy gets beat.


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I'd like to apologize to Salido... Desculpe Campeon.
> (I shouldn't have doubted you)
> 
> In other news HBO already in damage control... Trying to discredit Salido like they always do when their guy gets beat.


You have to admit though, the guy is a dirty cheater. =[


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> I'd like to apologize to Salido... Desculpe Campeon.
> (I shouldn't have doubted you)
> 
> In other news HBO already in damage control... Trying to discredit Salido like they always do when their guy gets beat.


HBOs mad as hell.

Salidos a legend


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

:ibutt


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

So dirty fight by Salido... where the f*king referee was looking? :verysad
Lomachenko is obviously better and will become a word champion soon. 
This fight is a great experience for him.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

I wonder if Salido gets any other fights at 135

sent from my mom's landline using tapatalk


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> You are gonna be saladito'd sunday :rofl


So how about that Saladito now, TT?

:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

arty

Loma has 24 hrs to hand over them gold medals before Warlando goes looking for his ass


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Burrito is a cheating pussy.



Zopilote said:


> So how about that Saladito now, TT?
> 
> :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

If his name wasnt lomachenko he would be getting praised right now. Salido didnt even try to make weight.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Lomachenko had the welterweight ready to go in his second fight


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Burrito is a cheating pussy.


Warlando won, deal with it! :hi:

Bootay, Abused Butt Broner, now Dealtwithchecnko :rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl:rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Lomachenko had the welterweight ready to go in his second fight


but but..Loma had beaten and hurt much bigger guys before..and with bigger gloves and headgear!

Almost isn;t good enough, sorry.

Past it Salido SD12 Dealwithchencko :hi:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Your boy couldnt even finish a figher with one pro fight, an almost got his welterweight ass knocked out by a kid with 1 fight..


Zopilote said:


> but but..Loma had beaten and hurt much bigger guys before..and with bigger gloves and headgear!
> 
> Almost isn;t good enough, sorry.
> 
> Past it Salido SD12 Dealwithchencko :hi:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Your boy couldnt even finish a figher with one pro fight, an almost got his welterweight ass knocked out by a kid with 1 fight..


Past it, trouble with weight, had been in many wars..against a younger, fresher olympic gold medalist with supposed ATG skills, and the next future star of Boxing.

My boy won, despite everyone and their mother saying he was gonna get destroyed.

All that matters. :hi:


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Hes not past it same salido as hes always been.. How can he have trouble with weight when he obviously didnt even try to make it. Enjoy that fake victory though


Zopilote said:


> Past it, trouble with weight, had been in many wars..against a younger, fresher olympic gold medalist with supposed ATG skills, and the next future star of Boxing.
> 
> My boy won, despite everyone and their mother saying he was gonna get destroyed.
> 
> All that matters. :hi:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Hes not past it same salido as hes always been.. How can he have trouble with weight when he obviously didnt even try to make it. Enjoy that fake victory though


Uh yea he is past it..dudes been in the pro game for almost 20 years and has been in numerous wars. Ain't nothing fake about yesterdays win, homie. Unless you just a butthurt hater proven wrong by Salido

Dont hate, congratulate! :good


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

"There is no joy in Mudville, mighty Casey has struck out."




Sal-eat-o is gonna' have trouble now finding decent opponents when he steps up.


Loma's rise to $$$tardom has been slowed, but the experience will obvious serve him well.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Brnxhands said:


> Hes not past it same salido as hes always been.. How can he have trouble with weight when he obviously didnt even try to make it. Enjoy that fake victory though


 He cut off 19 pounds. Answer enough? Shows you how much he drained himself. 19 fucking pounds for a featherweight! thats why he got tired later in the fight.


----------



## DobyZhee (May 19, 2013)

No way, Salido is good for a company like TR. Solid journeyman with a good resume and experience.

TR will probably pit him against Mikey Garcia


Sent from my mom's landline
using Tapatalk


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Jorneyman? Nah


DobyZhee said:


> No way, Salido is good for a company like TR. Solid journeyman with a good resume and experience.
> 
> TR will probably pit him against Mikey Garcia
> 
> ...


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Gutted my boy Loma lost but he took his defeat like a man and will rise again, just for the record go fuck yourself @Zopilote :cheers


----------



## MadcapMaxie (May 21, 2013)

DobyZhee said:


> No way, Salido is good for a company like TR. Solid journeyman with a good resume and experience.
> 
> TR will probably pit him against Mikey Garcia
> 
> ...


Journeymen? You fucking kidding me? Salido is world class which what so few seem to realise.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> Gutted my boy Loma lost but he took his defeat like a man and will rise again, just for the record go fuck yourself @Zopilote :cheers


Glad to know you have me in your thoughts, princess. :hi:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

MadcapMaxie said:


> Journeymen? You fucking kidding me? Salido is world class which what so few seem to realise.


I'm sure most of the prospects, up and comers, and so called future stars who faced him had that in mind at first; Siri then gave them a hard dose of reality on fight night! :deal


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

> You have to admit though, the guy is a dirty cheater. =[


Don't be mad at Warlando X. He wins by any means necessary


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Cheating scum!


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Cheating scum!


That butthurt cooling down a bit there, turb? :yep


----------



## Jonnybravo (Jun 4, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Glad to know you have me in your thoughts, princess. :hi:


:lol: Whats going on you salty fucker?


----------



## lomach (Oct 13, 2013)

Zopilote said:


> Warlando won, deal with it! :hi:


Simply watch this video: 



 And I'm not even talking for his weight...
Salido is a fucking looser who should be disqualified. Deal with it...


----------



## Still Hoopin' (Dec 29, 2013)

lomach said:


> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grow up. If Lomachenko was good enough, he would have KO'd Salido, whose chin is frankly garbage.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

Ultimately the referee was appalling and allowed Salido to get away with far too much, a couple of rounds Lomachenko could do nothing but cover up whilst Salido went hell for leather at his balls, his use of the head was also very bad. Lomachenko for all his talents got a lesson in professional boxing and the differences it offers from the amateur game, if he were a bit more experienced and had more time to tweak his style to suite i think he would have won. In all honesty how many Salido's do you come across within the amateur game, very few if any, Loma and his team didnt have a clue how to neutralize him.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

DOM5153 said:


> Ultimately the referee was appalling and allowed Salido to get away with far too much, a couple of rounds Lomachenko could do nothing but cover up whilst Salido went hell for leather at his balls, his use of the head was also very bad. Lomachenko for all his talents got a lesson in professional boxing and the differences it offers from the amateur game, if he were a bit more experienced and had more time to tweak his style to suite i think he would have won. In all honesty how many Salido's do you come across within the amateur game, very few if any, Loma and his team didnt have a clue how to neutralize him.


you're ignoring the fact that Loma was holding a shit ton as well and the ref barely did anything about it.


----------



## DOM5153 (May 16, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> you're ignoring the fact that Loma was holding a shit ton as well and the ref barely did anything about it.


The referee was appalling full stop, Lomachenko was holding a lot but some of that was out of fear of being blasted low and some of it was not knowing how to deal with Salido's pressure. If Loma deserved a point being taken away for holding, Salido definitely deserved a couple of points taken away for persistent fouling possibly even a disqualification it was that blatant and persistent at times.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

lomach said:


> Simply watch this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd rather watch the whole fight, thank you.

Salido SD12 Lomachenko

deal with it! :hi:


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Jonnybravo said:


> :lol: Whats going on you salty fucker?


:yep

Not a whole lot...Just having some fun around these parts.

You behaving, son?


----------

